# ASME PE Exam DVD



## calpolyme2002 (Jun 4, 2011)

I used the ASME review dvds and studied MERM. Passed first time. Any one want to use the DVDs but dont want to spend the $650, i am selling mine for $200. If you want to buy them email me at [email protected] Put ASME PE in subject line. Good Luck studying!


----------



## calpolyme2002 (Jul 11, 2011)

The DVDs have been sold


----------

